# Angeln Mittelmeer Italien



## Likido (12. Juli 2006)

Liebe Gemeinde,

Mitte August fahre ich in die Toskana nach Riotorto, das liegt 10 km westlich von Piompino - gegenüber von Elba. War da schon mal jemand in der Nähe? Ich will da keinen Angelurlaub machen, aber schon mal ein, zwei Ruten mitnehmen. Ich dachte an eine Brandungsrute. Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, was da geht?
Vielen dank an alle und viele Grüße
Sven #h


----------



## flofish (19. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln Mittelmeer Italien*

moin sven 

ich fahre in den herbstferien öfters nach elba und war schon auf zwei verschidenen stränden und auf den abgelegenen Buchten fängst du garantirt was dort gibt es vor allem moränen und schollen aber auch andere große fische

viel glück


----------

